# ISO Summer Quick Bread Recipes



## jkath (Jun 20, 2005)

When I think of quick breads, such as pumpkin, persimmon or date, I think of the fall.
I'm wondering if anyone has any TNT recipes for more "summery" kinds of them. (like berry perhaps?)

If you've got any that are real winners, please post!
Thanks!


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 20, 2005)

I have a fantastic lemon zucchini one, jkath.  I'll dig it out and post it later this afternoon.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 20, 2005)

Lemon Blueberry Bread
Topping:
1/2-c. sugar
1/2-c/ unbleached a/p flour
4-Tab. (1/2stick) unsalted butter at room temp
1/2-tea. cinnamon
Bread:
3/4c. sugar
1/2 cup milk
4-Tab. unslated butter at room temp
1-egg
2-c. unbleached a/p flour
2-teas. baking powder
1/4 tea. salt
2-c. fresh blueberries
1-Tab. grated lemon zest

1-Preheat oven to 375 Oil a 9x5 loaf pan
2-Stir the toppin mix together in small bowl; set aside
3- in med size bowl, toss flour, baking powder and slat..Stir this into wet ingredients, then fold in the berried and lemon zest.
Put into prepared pan and sprinkle on topping. Bake til topping has form a thick crust about 50 min. Cool for 5 min in pan..Turn out on wire rack to finish cooling
1-loaf
kadesma


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 20, 2005)

*Lemon-Glazed Zucchini Quick Bread*

2 1/3 AP flour
¾ c sugar
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp ground cinnamon
½ tsp baking soda
½ tsp salt
¼ tsp ground nutmeg
1 c finely shredded zucchini
½ c 1% milk
¼ c vegetable oil
2 Tbsp grated lemon rind
1 large egg
Cooking spray
1 c sifted powdered sugar
2 Tbsp fresh lemon juice

Preheat oven to 350F.


Lightly spoon the flour into dry measuring cups; level with a knife. Combine flour and the next 6 ingredients (flour through nutmeg) in a large bowl. Make a well in the center of the mixture. Combine zucchini, milk, oil, rind, and egg in a bowl. Add to flour mixture. Stir just until moist.


Spoon batter into an 8x4” loaf pan coated with cooking spray. Bake at 350F for 1 hour or until a wooden pick inserted into center comes out clean. Cool 10 minutes in pan on a wire rack. Remove from pan. Cool completely on wire rack.

Combine powder sugar and lemon juice. Stir with a whisk. Drizzle over loaf.


_Yield: 12 servings_


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 20, 2005)

Here are a couple more

*Mocha Chip Loaf*

1 tablespoon hot water 
2 teaspoons French vanilla instant coffee granules 
2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
3/4 cup mini real semi-sweet chocolate chips 
3/4 cup sugar 
1/2 c butter, softened
2 eggs 
1 cup buttermilk** 


Heat oven to 350°F. Combine hot water and coffee granules in small bowl; mix until dissolved.

Combine flour, baking powder and salt in medium bowl. Stir in chocolate chips. Set aside.

Combine sugar and butter in large bowl. Beat at medium speed, scraping bowl often, until creamy. Add coffee mixture and eggs. Continue beating, scraping bowl often, until well mixed. Reduce speed to low. Gradually add flour mixture alternately with buttermilk and scraping bowl often, beating well after each addition. 

Spoon into greased 9x5-inch loaf pan. Bake for 55 to 65 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Let stand 10 minutes; remove from pan. Cool completely. 

**Substitute 1 tablespoon vinegar or lemon juice and enough milk to equal 1 cup. Let stand 10 minutes.


*TIP: *Recipe may be doubled. Pour batter into 3 (8x4-inch) loaf pans. Bake for 45 to 55 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.


*Quick Carrot Bread*

1 c sugar
¾ c applesauce, unsweetened
1 c whole-wheat flour
½ c AP flour
1 tsp each: baking powder, baking soda, salt, cinnamon
1 c shredded raw carrots
1 tsp vanilla
¼ c shelled walnuts, chopped and toasted
2 eggs


Preheat oven to 350F. Lightly coat a loaf pan with non-stick spray, then dust with flour. Mix sugar and applesauce in a bowl. Combine dry ingredients and add to applesauce mixture. Add carrots, vanilla and nuts. Beat eggs slightly and add to mixture. Mix well. Pour into pan and bake for 50 minutes.

_Variations: substitute 1 c shredded raw zucchini for carrots, or add ½ c crushed pineapple (in juice, drained) to batter._


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 20, 2005)

Last but not least, ABJCooking posted this awhile back and it's delicious!!!!

*Strawberry Bread*

3 cups flour
2 cups sugar
3 t. cinnamon
1 t. soda
1 t. salt
1 1/4 cup oil
4 eggs beaten
2 10oz. boxes frozen strawberries, thawed and chopped with juice
1 1/4 cup chopped pecans

Combine dry ingredients. Add and mix oil and eggs. Add the strawberries and pecans. Grease and flour 2 loaf pans. Bake at 350 for approximately 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## jkath (Jun 20, 2005)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooh! These sound perfectly scrumptious! Thanks!!!


----------



## jkath (Jun 24, 2005)

Does anyone have an Orange bread?


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 24, 2005)

It's not TNT but here's one I've been hanging on to because it sounds good (especially the glaze!):

*Orange Poppy Seed Bread*
3 cups all-purpose flour 
2 1/4 cups sugar 
2 tablespoons poppy seeds, toasted* 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
3 *e**ggs* 
1 1/2 cups milk 
1 cup vegetable oil 
3 tablespoons grated orange zest 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/2 teaspoon almond extract 
Orange Glaze (see recipe below) 


* Toasting Poppy Seeds - Toast poppy seeds in a 350 degree oven or in a dry frying pan over medium heat. Stir occasionally, toasting only until seeds begins to brown. 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease two 9x5-inch loaf pans. In a large bowl, combine flour, sugar, poppy seeds, baking powder, and salt. Add eggs, milk, vegetable oil, orange zest, vanilla extract, and almond extract; stir until dry ingredients are moistened. 

Pour batter into prepared loaf pans. Bake 55 to 60 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Remove from oven and place on wire racks. 

While still hot, using a long-tined fork, poke holes in the top of baked loaves. Pour Orange Glaze over loaves. Cool in pans for 10 minutes; remove from pans. Cool completely before slicing. 

Yields 2 loaves. 

*ORANGE GLAZE:* 
3/4 cup sifted powdered sugar 
1/4 cup freshly squeezed [size=-1]orange[/size][size=-1] juice[/size] 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/2 teaspoon almond extract In a medium bowl, combine powdered sugar, orange juice, vanilla extract, and almond extract; stir until well blended.


----------



## jkath (Jun 24, 2005)

Thank you thank you! That's just what I had in mind!


----------



## marmalady (Jun 24, 2005)

Here's another version of Strawberry bread - I've been baking this for my new job, and they love it!

STRAWBERRY ALMOND BREAD

 

2 loaves      350 oven

 

2 cups chopped strawberries

½ cup sugar

3 cups flour

1 ¾ cups sugar

1 tsp salt

1 tsp baking powder

3 eggs, beaten

1 cup vegetable oil

1 ½ tsp almond extract

½ cup sliced almonds

 

Preheat oven; spray 2 pans w/cooking spray.

 

Toss strawberries w/ ½ cup sugar and set aside.

 

Sift flour, sugar, salt, baking powder into a large bowl. In med. Bowl, mix eggs, oil, strawberries, extract; add to dry ingredients and pour into prepared pans.

 

Bake 1 hour, til tester comes out clean. 

 

And this one's great with sliced peaches and whipped cream on it - 



TRIPLE GINGER LOAF

 ​One 8inch loaf

 

1 2/3 cups flour            
1tsp. ground ginger            
1tsp. cinnamon            
1tsp. baking soda
½ tsp. cardamom            
½ tsp. salt                   
½ cup butter               
6T crystallized ginger 
½ cup brown sugar            
½  cup sugar               
 2 extra large eggs            
2T minced  ginger
½  cup buttermilk

 

Preheat oven to 350; grease and flour an 8inch loaf pan; Sift flour, ginger, cinnamon, baking soda, cardamom, salt, into medium bowl;  mix in 3T crystallized ginger; beat butter and both sugars in large bowl til light and fluffy; beat in eggs 1 at a time. Mix in fresh ginger.  Stir in dry ingredients alternately with buttermilk, beginning and ending with dry ingredients.  Trnasfer to prepared pan.  Sprinkle 3T crystallized ginger over batter; press lightly into batter; bake til tester comes out clean, about 50 minutes.  Cool in rack 10 minutes; remove from pan and cool completely.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 24, 2005)

Marmalady, 

the strawberry bread looks so good. What size pan would I use?  I don't want to use the wrong size and ruin it. 
kadesma


----------



## jkath (Jun 25, 2005)

ginger loaf! I've never even heard of that one - I bet it's good with a cup of tea!
thanks marmalady!


----------



## marmalady (Jun 25, 2005)

Kadesma - pan sizes are two regular - I think 8 x 4 or something close - loaf pans. For the shop, I also make 'baby cakes' using the Wilton baby loaf pans with rectangular muffin liners - cute idea for a party!

jkath, the ginger loaf is heavenly! Absolutely with tea!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Kadesma - pan sizes are two regular - I think 8 x 4 or something close - loaf pans. For the shop, I also make 'baby cakes' using the Wilton baby loaf pans with rectangular muffin liners - cute idea for a party!
> 
> jkath, the ginger loaf is heavenly! Absolutely with tea!


Thanks marmalady, I thought that might be it, but, wasn't sure..I'm going to try this most likely today..Thanks again.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 27, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Kadesma - pan sizes are two regular - I think 8 x 4 or something close - loaf pans. For the shop, I also make 'baby cakes' using the Wilton baby loaf pans with rectangular muffin liners - cute idea for a party!
> 
> jkath, the ginger loaf is heavenly! Absolutely with tea!


marmalady,
made your strawberry bread today..Fantastic..You should have warned me two loaves would dissapear before my eyes 
My kids loved it and my 1 year old grandson cried for more when he finished  my piece   Thank you so much for a real keeper. I know this will be asked for over and over. It was easy and quick to fix and delicious.
kadesma


----------

